# So who won the awards at Ann Arbor?



## scrubbinrims (May 5, 2017)

I know I missed something (the swap), but maybe I missed a write up of the award winners... but I cannot seem to find the results here?
I'd appreciate it if someone could mention the category winners with any pics.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (May 5, 2017)

A '40 single flex lit tank Huffman won best unrestored, My Iver Super Mobike was runner up. Nate's (now mine) '38 RMS won best restored with a '39 Zep getting runner up. V/r Shawn


----------



## charnleybob (May 8, 2017)

Who owns the Huffman?


----------



## Nickinator (May 8, 2017)

I won best unrestored classic in the public event, I was quite surprised to find out 2 identical  huffmans the same color showed up for the show this year.


----------

